# price is relative



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
We all buy parts. We love group buys since they let us save 3% which ends up going away in shipping anyway. We get things new, use, when they are eneded as a replacement, when they are not needed just to have. 

So whats it all cost?

What's the total cost of all modifications to your car?
Not gas or insurance or repairs, but 'mods'. 
Thats right include everything even stuff that you took out which you no longer like because you paid for it at one paint in time.

Here's my list from the past 4 years for my B14:
------
300ZX TT cap - $19
valve cover mirage paint - $30
front strut bar- $70
rear strut bar - $30
blue metalcast paint - $5
washer lights - $20
hoses - $70
monster cable terminals - $80
stinger cable terminal - $15
monster cable - $20
loom - $7
stealth halos - $100
stealth corners - $45
custom connector - $8
fog lights - $150
driving lights - $150
short antenna - $15
painted mirrors - $200
LED license plate lights - $12
polished exhaust tip - $9
rim paint - $12
Nissan NX rotors - $110
KVR pads - $40
Goodridge lines - $118
Brake hardware - $30
interior paint - $7
SE-R cluster - $60
Reverse EL indiglo - $50
EL HVAC - $55
Autometer bulb covers - $5
Speedhut aluminum bezel - $20
Nissan Armrest - $45
blaupunkt HU - $50
Blaupunkt 5 disc changer - $160
Blaupunkt component fronts - $55
Blaupunkt T line rears - $20
Nissan seatbelt pads - $20
Floor neon - $120
NX2000 rims - $200
------

Total cost around $2200 plus or minus a few bucks. Thats a long list and is basically the cost of one set of coilovers, an intake, and exhaust. It doesn't nearly cover the cost of a body kit or bodywork. Now you all know why I don't have I/H/E and a new suspension. There is no bang for your buck compared to something else. Once I finish the 'little things' maybe I can save up and get a 'big' think come summer time.
You can also post things you've sold that gave you money. But not if it is something that was never on your car (like if you sold your old rims to pay for new ones, you can deduct the price from the new ones).
As for labor, include it in the cost of an item. I have done 90% of the labor on my car myself (thats why you don't see it), so I just added it to few the parts where it cost extra.

Seth

P.S. Imangine what I could have done with the $3000 or so I've spent in damage/repairs over the last 4 years.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hs intake 140.00
roja rims 17'' 400.00
hs header 360.00
halos 120.00
corners 80.00
ur pulleys 160.00
springs 211.00

most of that stuff isnt even on the car
its all mostly in boxes 

i plan on going for agx and cat back


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I added up the cost of everything on the old Sentra once - added up to about $3000, and that was with getting a lot of stuff free.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

HKS intake - 180
HS Header - 460
GReddy Exhaust - 480
B&M SS - 120
#1 Strut Bar - 90
Sun HGS - 110
300Z TT Cap - 20
Aluminum Gauge Cover - 20
91 intake - 65
Advanced timing (I was too lazy to buy a timing light) - 30
Silverstars - 40
PIAA Fogs - 40
Bosch Wiper Blades - 20
Misc. Tools - 50
Vinyl Paint - 3
Sand Paper - 2
-----------------------------------------
$1730 - I still have a long way to go before exceding BB value. Time to go buy more parts.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You really want to know....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^
Well, don't give us a price, (if you're shy, although it is interesting to see how much show cars cost to build) but give us a new car from the dealer that would cost about the same.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmmm....I think you could pick up a 3.5ltr Alty or a base model 350Z for what I've dropped....not including the KBB of the car....

The car is insured for over $30,000.00


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

K&N Filtercharger
Racing Simota valve cover breathers
paint (for engine bay parts)
Bosai Brospeed muffler tip
PIAA super whites
Pioneer 200 watt 6x9speakers
Hella horns
Polarg bluish white signals (front,side and back.Removed it coz i wanted the stock amber back)
Advanced timing (done at shop)


I cant recall what else ive added but all in all it set me back Php15,000 Philippine pesos which is like $300 dollars only for you guys.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh I forgot, Euro-spec headlight washers and European engine instruction stickers,3M floormat...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *300ZX TT cap - $19 *


ok this is going to sound stupid, but this is the radiator cap right? i've seen allot of people on here mention this or they have it in there sigs, i was just wondering if i have this right.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link concerning the 300Z TT radiator cap.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/radcap.shtml


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Let me start by saying that I'm leasing my car so unfortunately I can't really mod it too much. Most of the stuff, therefore is speaker stuff.
RCI 4 point harness (From girlfriend,  ) $100
Sony CDX-M800 Headunit $250
JL Audio 8W0 with stealth box $230
Kicker ZR120 Amp $330 (bought it a few years ago)
Escort Passport $300 (my favorite thing yet,  )
Coming soon:
Police Scanner
AEM Cold Air intake
Nismo Shift Knob (Just because my factory one is threaded and keeps coming lose)
That's all for now. Hopefully someday I will be the proud owner of a Skyline GT-R and then I will do some serious modding,  .


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

maxima
k&n:50
17" 03 altima rims & tires:600
total:650

72 chevy truck
ZZ4 short block:2000
vortec heads:600
parts truck:600
vortec intake:150
LT4 vavle springs:50
roller cam:300
roller lifters:200
complete autometer in dash phantom gauges:500
M22 rock crusher:250
total:4650

as soon as i finish the truck i will put more into the maxima


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

Hotshot Header & CAI & UR Pulley - $500 (got a deal)
GC coilover w/ AGX, Motivational rear mount and koni bumpstop- $1,200 ( I'm going to sell this setup this summer, anyone intrested?)
Axis 16" VPD- $700
4 Yoko tires- $150 (brand new, got a deal)
projector lights, infiniti grill and clear corners- 200
Jwt cams and ecu- $1100
Headwork- $500-600 (where are you Wes?)
Audio- $1,000 (dont feel like listing)
S/T Sway Bars- $220 (Stay away from these, they suck!!!)


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

TurboXS MBC - $30 used from friend
K&N Custom intake setup - $60
3" Exhaust w/ 3" downpipe - $380
NGK Cold Plugs - $14
Autometer Boost Gauge - $65
Tokico Illuminas - $460 I think it was around

Pioneer CD deck with speakers - FREE! from friend

Total: $1009


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Jay said:


> *Hotshot Header & CAI & UR Pulley - $500 (got a deal)
> GC coilover w/ AGX, Motivational rear mount and koni bumpstop- $1,200 ( I'm going to sell this setup this summer, anyone intrested?)
> Axis 16" VPD- $700
> 4 Yoko tires- $150 (brand new, got a deal)
> ...


Have any pics of your car? It sounds like it's pretty cool. Later.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

well in parts and labor alone i have about 8g's in my car.

that is for giving the guy a '92 se-r in a box (at least thats what i call it) and telling him to make it run.

parts:
stillen header
stillen intake
jwt ecu
jwt s3 cams
full 2.5 exhaust
3 different mufflers
2 different cats
crossdrilled front rotors
es bushing set
tokico strut
ST springs
ST swaybars
autopower 6pt cage
full dot 4 fluid
wheels
hyperwhite headlight bulbs
jdm motor
front strut tower bar
audio (since removed)
paint 3 different times
and labor to get the engine in and running with all engine parts $2400 (alot of little stuff when into getting the car running that i didn't include)


----------

